# Felix the cat



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

I was wondering what is the big thing with felix the cat and impalas. please let me know. :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

look up felix chevy in los angeles.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

he invented hydraulics


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 3 2009, 10:56 AM~13474878
> *he invented hydraulics
> *


no he didnt.dont lie.he built the monte for training day.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this is the og felix :biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks every1 so far. so this is y every1 has the lil cat on there impala. because of a guy named felix.


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

ok so it is a dealership in LA :twak: i get it no i think.....lol


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Apr 3 2009, 01:02 PM~13475353
> *ok so it is a dealership in LA :twak: i get it no i think.....lol
> *


They sold 'Lacs, too


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=S+Figu...137469,,0,-17.5


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 3 2009, 12:33 PM~13475554
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=S+Figu...137469,,0,-17.5
> *



great link. :biggrin:


----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey I was trying 2 find me a Felix the cat tag so Felix let me no how I can get 1


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 3 2009, 09:56 AM~13474878
> *he invented hydraulics
> *



:biggrin: this one is good


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

its like big tits on pornstars- they just go together!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: HELL YEAH WELL PUT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 4 2009, 07:45 AM~13481931
> *its like big tits on pornstars- they just go together!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

he invented the 13,the 155/80/13,murals,64 impalas and training day


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

to me that shit is just as bad as slapping a GTR sticker on a Honda, if the car wasnt bought there it shouldnt rock it as a plate frame


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 4 2009, 06:54 PM~13484464
> *to me that shit is just as bad as slapping a GTR sticker on a Honda, if the car wasnt bought there it shouldnt rock it as a plate frame
> *


yeah i feel u on that 1 but it also looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 3 2009, 09:56 AM~13474878
> *he invented hydraulics
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Apr 5 2009, 09:05 PM~13491663
> *yeah i feel u on that 1 but it also looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


people said the same shit about stick on portholes


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

It's like this....Felix was one of the first Ole Cartoons back in the day just like our cars...SUP? Maybe? Yes? No? Shit I have one on my 38, Q-VO


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 4 2009, 06:53 PM~13484457
> *he invented the 13,the 155/80/13,murals,64 impalas and training day
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Felix Chevrolet has been in business since the early '20's and the big Felix sign was added in '57. Felix started selling Cadillacs a few years after Cadillac stopped making cars worth lowering. The dealerships neon sign is a historical landmark here in Southern California.

The most popular advertising item they ever put out after the big sign was the license plate topper with Felix The Cat on it. An original is next to impossible to find but they're being reproduced and sold everywhere. Dealer license frames you can still get direct from Felix Chevrolet/Cadillac but the if your going to put one on a '64 you'll have to find an old one that doesn't include Cadillac on it. 

Here in Santa Ana, everyone uses frames from Guaranty Chevrolet here in Santa Ana. Be true to your city and find a frame with your city's name one it from a dealership that was in business when your car was new.

Here's some Felix Chevrolet links;

http://www.boingboing.net/2007/07/16/histo...andmark-fe.html

http://cityplanning.lacity.org/staffrpt/ch...c-2006-9335.pdf

http://www.flickr.com/photos/afropix7/2590593797/

Buy The Topper;

http://www.thehotrodcompany.com/shopnow/sh...roduct_id=C5049


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

dam well  put homie


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2009, 09:59 AM~13474906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: rhats what im talkin about :angel: :angel:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 15 2009, 01:08 AM~13581290
> *Felix Chevrolet has been in business since the early '20's and the big Felix sign was added in '57. Felix started selling Cadillacs a few years after Cadillac stopped making cars worth lowering. The dealerships neon sign is a historical landmark here in Southern California.
> 
> The most popular advertising item they ever put out after the big sign was the license plate topper with Felix The Cat on it. An original is next to impossible to find but they're being reproduced and sold everywhere. Dealer license frames you can still get direct from Felix Chevrolet/Cadillac but the if your going to put one on a '64 you'll have to find an old one that doesn't include Cadillac on it.
> ...



cool little tradition, but not being from LA, i personally don't see the significance. couldn't tell you if san diego got anything cool like that going on though


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i think he was also a cartoon porn star..from the late 70's early 80's....


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 4 2009, 05:53 PM~13484457
> *he invented the 13,the 155/80/13,murals,64 impalas and training day
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 3 2009, 11:56 AM~13474878
> *he invented hydraulics
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

ya me not being from LA i dont think Ill be putting felix on my 64


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2009, 11:59 AM~13474906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He kinda looks like a cat.


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix munn_@Apr 4 2009, 06:13 AM~13481804
> *Hey I was trying 2 find me a Felix the cat tag so Felix let me no how I can get 1
> *


you should try to find the front plates or the front license plate ring,hard to find and pretty pricey


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Apr 15 2009, 01:08 AM~13581290
> *Felix Chevrolet has been in business since the early '20's and the big Felix sign was added in '57. Felix started selling Cadillacs a few years after Cadillac stopped making cars worth lowering. The dealerships neon sign is a historical landmark here in Southern California.
> 
> The most popular advertising item they ever put out after the big sign was the license plate topper with Felix The Cat on it. An original is next to impossible to find but they're being reproduced and sold everywhere. Dealer license frames you can still get direct from Felix Chevrolet/Cadillac but the if your going to put one on a '64 you'll have to find an old one that doesn't include Cadillac on it.
> ...


oops i didnt see this before i told you to find a plate. :biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown+Apr 15 2009, 02:08 AM~13581290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? People put them on throughout the states all way to the east coast not to forget Japan :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 05:55 PM~17172993
> *
> Why not?  People put them on throughout the states all way to the east coast not to forget Japan :biggrin:
> *



i just see it more as a specifically LA thing, as opposed to a chevy thing.

but i guess it's just one of those things, if i found a license plate frame that was chrome or something and looked real good then the little bit of socal significance would be enough for me to grab it.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: I've got my cat 3x :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ive got the felix plate on all my cars, even my regal. Im only 10 minutes from felix chevrolet. The sign looks really cool at night, and i think dey got an OG felix plate on an OG 40s chevy showroom floor.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Mar 23 2010, 09:42 AM~16972271
> *ya me not being from LA i dont think Ill be putting felix on my 64
> *


I dont know why anyone from LA would want one either. How many lowriders in LA ever bought a car from there in the first place? :dunno:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix munn_@Apr 4 2009, 07:13 AM~13481804
> *Hey I was trying 2 find me a Felix the cat tag so Felix let me no how I can get 1
> *


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 24 2010, 12:24 AM~17286254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: how much shipped


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 23 2010, 10:38 PM~17286377
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  how much shipped
> *


Check ebay last time i checked they were 9.99 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 13 2010, 03:01 AM~17176439
> *i just see it more as a specifically LA thing, as opposed to a chevy thing.
> 
> but i guess it's just one of those things, if i found a license plate frame that was chrome or something and looked real good then the little bit of socal significance would be enough for me to grab it.
> *


as i read the post i also see it being a LA thing also. and like other people they do it cuz it looks cool. ya the felix looks good but i wont run any of them on 64. just like everything else in this world personal prefrence. :biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMTC_@Apr 23 2010, 11:24 PM~17286254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 X1964. looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 23 2010, 09:17 PM~17285167
> *I dont know why anyone from LA would want one either. How many lowriders in LA ever bought a car from there in the first place?  :dunno:
> *


just reppin I think Im going to try to find some san jose chevy plates just to rep where im from :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> Felix Chevrolet has been in business since the early '20's and the big Felix sign was added in '57. Felix started selling Cadillacs a few years after Cadillac stopped making cars worth lowering. The dealerships neon sign is a historical landmark here in Southern California.
> 
> The most popular advertising item they ever put out after the big sign was the license plate topper with Felix The Cat on it. An original is next to impossible to find but they're being reproduced and sold everywhere. Dealer license frames you can still get direct from Felix Chevrolet/Cadillac but the if your going to put one on a '64 you'll have to find an old one that doesn't include Cadillac on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Apr 23 2010, 11:22 PM~17286681
> *as i read the post i also see it being a LA thing also. and like other people they do it cuz it looks cool. ya the felix looks good but i wont run any of them on 64. just like everything else in this world personal prefrence. :biggrin:
> *




Yea ,you dont want anyone to think your bangging for the South.

The same way the North ran cross lace Zeniths and the South ran straight lace Daytons.


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 24 2010, 10:00 AM~17288330
> *Yea ,you dont want anyone to think your bangging for the South.
> 
> The same way the North ran cross lace Zeniths and the straight lace South ran Daytons.
> *


cross laces zeniths are bad :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 3 2009, 10:21 AM~13475478
> *They sold 'Lacs, too
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Apr 24 2010, 03:27 PM~17290111
> *cross laces zeniths are bad  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 24 2010, 09:00 AM~17288330
> *Yea ,you dont want anyone to think your bangging for the South.
> 
> The same way the North ran cross lace Zeniths and the straight lace South ran Daytons.
> *


And in the past, cars from up north were mostly red, and cars from the south were mostly blue. Now we just look for a color combination that will grab the attention of the judges.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I got my Felix plates because by the numbers my car is a true Cali LA plant built car and was probaly sold there


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

QUOTE(edmunds costoms hyd @ Apr 24 2010, 09:00 AM) Yea ,you dont want anyone to think your bangging for the South.The same way the North ran cross lace Zeniths and the straight lace South ran Daytons.

Seriously?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 28 2010, 05:12 PM~17333997
> *QUOTE(edmunds customs hyd @ Apr 24 2010, 09:00 AM) Yea ,you dont want anyone to think your bangging for the South.The same way the North ran cross lace Zeniths and the straight lace South ran Daytons.
> 
> Seriously?
> *



At one time it was, now the cheep china's flooded the market, and now guys don't care as long as they don't roll bolt ons.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: i'm looking for some tru's


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@May 2 2010, 08:28 AM~17364319
> *:biggrin: i'm looking for some tru's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 3 2009, 09:58 AM~13474894
> *no he didnt.dont lie.he built the monte for training day.
> *


Monte?? 6foe t top // convertible


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Apr 29 2010, 09:19 PM~17347441
> *At one time it was, now the cheep china's flooded the market, and now guys don't care as long as they don't roll bolt ons.*




Correction!

MOST guys.... :roflmao: I have paid more for my bolt on caps then some have paid for their complete chinas. One mans trash is another mans treasure.










AND... I got a modern Felix license plate frame my 64.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

but I am from LA born and raised so maybe it is a local thang?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 AM~17916059
> *but I am from LA born and raised so maybe it is a local thang?
> *


this place has a good variety of felix toppers  
http://truckandcarshop.com/


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 30 2010, 11:56 PM~17932995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want it!!! for sale or trade?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 1 2010, 06:45 AM~17934456
> *I want it!!! for sale or trade?
> *


currently on ebay he has few left!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 29 2010, 08:42 AM~17915757
> *Correction!
> 
> MOST guys.... :roflmao: I have paid more for my bolt on caps then some have paid for their complete chinas. One mans trash is another mans treasure.
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Jun 30 2010, 11:56 PM~17932995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 23 2010, 10:38 PM~17286377
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  how much shipped
> *


$80 set off 4 size 2 1/4


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

shameless promotion..Gotta get the shirt to match 


per-diems


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Made this for my homies newborn son, and yes his name is Felix.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:black\'>Did someone say* "Felix The Cat"* because there is a bad azz car show coming and it's going down in *"Automotive History"* so if you can make it on *Sunday, May 29, 2011 to FELIX CHEVROLET in Los Angeles, California* and help in celebrating their *90th Anniversary* along with the *100th Anniversary of CHEVROLET of America* and it's also the *50th Anniversary of the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America.*  There is only 200 entries that have already been selected for this great *CHEVROLET ONLY* car show and we will be celebrating all 3 of these Anniversary in a big way here in Los Angeles so if you can make it out for this car show because you don't even want to miss out on this ONE. <span style=\'color:black\'>*
"LONG LIVE FELIX THE CAT."* </span></span>

 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :h5: 

:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Big props to the Felix dealership and the Los Angeles lowriders that made the DUB magazine . Got to see the book yesterday and all the impalas were looking sweet 


:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:black\'>Did someone say* "Felix The Cat"* because there is a bad azz car show coming and it's going down in *"Automotive History"* so if you can make it on *Sunday, May 29, 2011 to FELIX CHEVROLET in Los Angeles, California* and help in celebrating their *90th Anniversary* along with the *100th Anniversary of CHEVROLET of America* and it's also the *50th Anniversary of the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America.*  There is only 200 entries that have already been selected for this great *CHEVROLET ONLY* car show and we will be celebrating all 3 of these Anniversary in a big way here in Los Angeles so if you can make it out for this car show because you don't even want to miss out on this ONE. <span style=\'color:black\'>*
"LONG LIVE FELIX THE CAT."* </span></span>
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :h5: 
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

_*Felix goes drinking*_


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 27 2011, 02:37 AM~20638860
> *<span style=\'color:black\'>Did someone say "Felix The Cat" because there is a bad azz car show coming and it's going down in "Automotive History" so if you can make it on Sunday, May 29, 2011 to FELIX CHEVROLET in Los Angeles, California and help in celebrating their 90th Anniversary along with the 100th Anniversary of CHEVROLET of America and it's also the 50th Anniversary of the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America.  There is only 200 entries that have already been selected for this great CHEVROLET ONLY car show and we will be celebrating all 3 of these Anniversary in a big way here in Los Angeles so if you can make it out for this car show because you don't even want to miss out on this ONE.  <span style=\'color:black\'>
> "LONG LIVE FELIX THE CAT."    </span></span>
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :h5:
> ...


please post pics of the show!!!


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the type r sticker of lowriding


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> the type r sticker of lowriding


dont you need hello kitty....for your kona....not felix....wierd as norider havin fuck....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> dont you need hello kitty....for your kona....not felix....wierd as norider havin fuck....


black moses from compton doesnt put felix stickers on lowriders


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> black moses from compton doesnt put felix stickers on lowriders


felix is for chevy & lac$...puto....not scion....oh and felix is in l.a....on figueroa...in the west side..where im from......what bout your town they got a john deere dealership


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> felix is for chevy & lac$...puto....not scion....oh and felix is in l.a....on figueroa...in the west side..where im from......what bout your town they got a john deere dealership


we dont need john deeres when im from

these ****** will work their asses off for a lil wayne cd and some nikes


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

And wish would catch a ******* like you in a lowlow...hahahahahaha....regenald deny ring a bell ......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

And i wish we would catch a ******* like you in a lowlow...hahahahahaha....regenald deny ring a bell ......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> we dont need john deeres when im fromthese ****** will work their asses off for a lil wayne cd and some nikes


are you and your dad still doing meth and having orgies with your mom and sister?????????


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> the type r sticker of lowriding


you remind me of that movie white boyz....or malibus most wanted....i didnt know you could put daytons on a double wide....and felix in los angeles where yo pale skin ass has never ever been too...dont sale farm equipment wood....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> are you and your dad still doing meth and having orgies with your mom and sister?????????


you mad, wed love to have you on our farm but we do have a IQ requirement.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 = 96roadmaster aka fundi.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> shoeone32 = 96roadmaster aka fundi.


wierdo lowriden on computer


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> you mad, wed love to have you on our farm but we do have a IQ requirement.


iz jackbauer your life partner?????


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Internet thugs think u horrd foo? I ain't Neva seen ya put in work....


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't understand why the felix is popular, but I really don't get why dudes outside of LA rock the Felix plates. They watched too much Cali Swangin.


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I don't understand why the felix is popular, but I really don't get why dudes outside of LA rock the Felix plates. They watched too much Cali Swangin.


x2.....thats why I asked seen them all over the place and didn't know why. Don't think i will ever rock one.:squint:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hell its all kind of chevrolet dealerships...cone in fullerton.....but if you from l.a..felix is historoic.and still open..but if ya not....find a chvy dealership from where you from....unless yo car came from felix???wich i doubt in most cases..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

i got felix plates and stickers and toppers on ever single one of my cars. All of them are chevy of course


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The knowledgeable riders(who understand the history) from out of state who use the Felix accessories do it as a 'tip of the hat' or a 'nod' to the Mecca of lowriding. A cool accessory like the safety star , power seats /windows in your classic impala. Let's face facts... Wherever you live in this world , Europe , japan, australia, canada and even butte Montana , we build our cars in a California style (specifically Los Angeles ) so just like ratfink belongs to hot rodding, Felix is synonymous with lowriding Chevys and lacs


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ having said that , hey mods you can call the up the stagehands because it's curtains time for this topic
Good night everybody...


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

o.k. ill tell you one time and one time only , Felix Chevrolet is one of the first Mexican owned dealerships in California , the original artist of the Felix the Cat cartoon series was close friends with Mr. Felix (pronounced feliz) and gave permission to use the iconic image. If the truth hurts dont get mad. :boink:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

manu samoa said:


> The knowledgeable riders(who understand the history) from out of state who use the Felix accessories do it as a 'tip of the hat' or a 'nod' to the Mecca of lowriding. A cool accessory like the safety star , power seats /windows in your classic impala. Let's face facts... Wherever you live in this world , Europe , japan, australia, canada and even butte Montana , we build our cars in a California style (specifically Los Angeles ) so just like ratfink belongs to hot rodding, Felix is synonymous with lowriding Chevys and lacs



X2..
same boat as SO-CAL speed shop , RON JON/ SEX WAX stickers on woodies...
it's all about the "style" and paying homage to where it started.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

pancho pistolas said:


> o.k. ill tell you one time and one time only , Felix Chevrolet is one of the first Mexican owned dealerships in California , the original artist of the Felix the Cat cartoon series was close friends with Mr. Felix (pronounced feliz) and gave permission to use the iconic image. If the truth hurts dont get mad. :boink:


http://www.socalautonews.com/article_felixchevrolet.php


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I think those Felix plates and frames are pretty damn nice.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

MR 1942 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

MR 1942 said:


>


 those are the real Mckoy , Mr. 42 you should have those repopped , ill take a few pairs . seriously , no really , come on . :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> The knowledgeable riders(who understand the history) from out of state who use the Felix accessories do it as a 'tip of the hat' or a 'nod' to the Mecca of lowriding. A cool accessory like the safety star , power seats /windows in your classic impala. Let's face facts... Wherever you live in this world , Europe , japan, australia, canada and even butte Montana , we build our cars in a California style (specifically Los Angeles ) so just like ratfink belongs to hot rodding, Felix is synonymous with lowriding Chevys and lacs


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Felix is fo faggotts


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Felix is fo faggotts


Thanks, is there anything else you would like to add ?
Okay, you have a great day and you take care...see ya later pal


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> The knowledgeable riders(who understand the history) from out of state who use the Felix accessories do it as a 'tip of the hat' or a 'nod' to the Mecca of lowriding. A cool accessory like the safety star , power seats /windows in your classic impala. Let's face facts... Wherever you live in this world , Europe , japan, australia, canada and even butte Montana , we build our cars in a California style (specifically Los Angeles ) so just like ratfink belongs to hot rodding, Felix is synonymous with lowriding Chevys and lacs


:thumbsup: I sported a Felix license plate on my old 64 in Europe. 
Just for the good looks and cause I dig Felix the cat.


----------



## southpier (Sep 22, 2014)

good history information here; thanks


----------

